# Food Safety November 18, 2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 18, 2019)

*UK bears brunt of multi-country Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on November 18, 2019
The United Kingdom has been hit hardest in a multi-country outbreak of Salmonella that has affected nearly 200 people.
Five European countries are investigating 192 Salmonella Mikawasima infections identified by whole genome sequencing (WGS).
As…
Continue Reading




 *FDA issues warning letter to sprouting operation*
By News Desk on November 18, 2019
As part of its enforcements, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent.
Business…
Continue Reading



 *IAFP is now accepting abstract submissions*
By News Desk on November 18, 2019
*IAFP European Symposium call for abstracts*
The International Association for Food Protection is currently accepting abstracts for two conferences. The first is for IAFP’s European Symposium on Food Safety Apr. 7-9, 2020 in Munich, Germany.…
Continue Reading



*Government Newswire Feeds*

 FDA USDA CDC CFIA




 *Company recalls ground beef associated with Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on November 17, 2019
Central Valley Meat Co. of Hanford, CA, is recalling about 34,000 pounds of ground beef that may be contaminated with Salmonella Dublin amidst an outbreak, according to the USDA’sFood Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS).
Public…
Continue Reading



 *Experts discuss food hygiene, allergens and STEC at Codex meeting*
By News Desk on November 17, 2019
The Codex Committee on Food Hygiene met in Cleveland, Ohio earlier this month to talk about food allergen management, biological foodborne outbreaks and guidelines to control E. coli.
Codex Alimentarius is a collection of standards,…
Continue Reading




 *Federal legislators call for USDA to name contaminated beef plants*
By News Desk on November 16, 2019
Although a single supplier has not been identified, federal officials know of a number of specific beef plants that are contaminated with a strain of Salmonella behind a deadly outbreak. But, the USDA won’t name…
Continue Reading



 *ANSES makes recommendations to ensure infant formula safety*
By Joe Whitworth on November 16, 2019
A French agency has made a number of proposals to help improve the control of microbiological hazards in powdered infant formula.
The French Agency for Food, Environmental and Occupational Health and Safety (ANSES) was asked…
Continue Reading




 *Dozens sick in outbreak; company refuses FDA’s request to recall tuna*
By Coral Beach on November 15, 2019
Authorities are investigating an ongoing outbreak of scombrotoxin fish poisoning traced to yellowfin tuna. They have blocked all incoming shipments of the fish from a Vietnamese company that has refused to initiate a recall.
Public…
Continue Reading



 *FDA will, for the next year, test romaine lettuce for pathogens*
By Dan Flynn on November 15, 2019
After four outbreaks in less than two years where likely contaminated romaine lettuce contained deadly E. coli O157: H7, the Food and Drug Administration has decided to turn to microbial testing for clues for the…
Continue Reading




 *Experts call for global DNA database to help disease surveillance*
By Joe Whitworth on November 15, 2019
Scientists are urging government officials to consider helping to develop an international database to share and analyze DNA sequences.
Such a system is a platform for storing whole genome sequencing (WGS) data on the full…
Continue Reading



 *Vitamin Cottage recalls Natural Grocers soybeans in 20 states*
By News Desk on November 15, 2019
Vitamin Cottage Natural Food Markets Inc. is recalling Natural Grocers brand organic soybeans after company testing showed mold in some product samples. 
“Consumers who may have purchased this product are advised to discontinue use and…
Continue Reading


----------

